# Rosanna Carteri (1930 – 2020)



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The Italian lyric soprano Rosanna Carteri has died at 89. Signora Carteri shortened her career to devote herself to her family. But for 17 years she was adored by discerning audiences, who relished not just her luminous voice but also the exquisite beauty and personality that went with it. In Europe she ran the gamut from Handel to Prokofiev, and she excelled in works of many contemporary Italian composers.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Roll of Honour


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

A wonderful lyric soprano.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------

